# Anybody skip breakfast?



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

I read something online before about intermittent (spelling?) fasting, ie from bed time right through until 12 or 1pm and then eating just in say 8-10 hrs and having 14-16 hrs fasted each day. I was just thinking this could come in quite handy for keeping the cals down.

Im interested in your opinions both for and against this.

In my mind i can see it working for me and maybe sipping on some l-leucine in water throughout the morning when fasted could stop you going catabolic?

Any opinions?

Cheers


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't, but I've seen a few guys on these forums who are clued up that do. Check this out: http://www.leangains.com/2010/09/fasted-training-insulin-sensitivity.html


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I have been considering giving this a go as i often force down breakfast, am trying to lose weight so always felt odd to eat because it was 'breakfast time' even though i didnt feel hungry.

Im going to drink plenty throughout the morning thyen eat when my body tells me its time and see how it goes. Cant see the bulking guys wanting to do this tho.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> I have been considering giving this a go as i often force down breakfast, am trying to lose weight so always felt odd to eat because it was 'breakfast time' even though i didnt feel hungry.
> 
> Im going to drink plenty throughout the morning thyen eat when my body tells me its time and see how it goes. Cant see the bulking guys wanting to do this tho.


Same as you I don't feel like eating at breakfast normally and just force some toast and pb for the sake of it. I am just about to order some MRPs from MP. They're not too bad profile with plenty of protein and carbs from oats/barley. I know whole food would be better but in essence this isn't much diff than having some oats anyway and I don't need loads of carbs to get me through my day :lol:

I sit behind a desk all day so the only exercise I get is when I train 4nights a week. I can't do any cardio either so I think I'm gonna get these and then just bang one down when I feel like having something each day when I get up. I'm trying to drop weight too so one of these isn't a bad thing and I can crack on with teh Tuna, Chicken later in the day.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Personally I don't like it.

I don't see any need to skip breakfast. I'm only eating 200g carbs/200g protein and 55g of carbs at the minute and am not hungry (well before dnp use). So I don't see the need to skip any meals.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Never! I try to get some protein in asap when I wake.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

breakfast is too important to miss in my opinion, need to get carbs and protein in as soon as i wake up and i just love having breakfast anyway, weetabix, i could eat it all day!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah forgot that, breakfast is my favourite meal of the day.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

only if im late for work!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yeah forgot that, breakfast is my favourite meal of the day.


mine too, hungry now again and im just after eating 10min ago :no:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> mine too, hungry now again and im just after eating 10min ago :no:


I just ate 3 full bags of salad, with cheese and red onion croutons, topped with a garlic and herb dressing.

I'mfvcking stuffed.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I just ate 3 full bags of salad, with cheese and red onion croutons, topped with a garlic and herb dressing.
> 
> I'mfvcking stuffed.


ha thats a lot, you on a cut?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> ha thats a lot, you on a cut?


Yeah, just coming to the end of week 3 of 9. Week 3 ends on Tuesday


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yeah, just coming to the end of week 3 of 9. Week 3 ends on Tuesday


are you competing?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> are you competing?


Nah not just yet.

Just wanted to see what I can do in 9 weeks.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I couldn't miss breezy, Im always starving hungry when I wake up.

Some times do fasted cardio and that is torture


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Nah not just yet.
> 
> Just wanted to see what I can do in 9 weeks.


i just wanna keep bulking, im a greyhound breathe so i stay lean even when im on cycle, no intentions on cutting till i get to a nice heavy weight, what weight were you before you started the cut?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> i just wanna keep bulking, im a greyhound breathe so i stay lean even when im on cycle, no intentions on cutting till i get to a nice heavy weight, what weight were you before you started the cut?


Dirty bulk for you then.

I honestly can't remember!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Dirty bulk for you then.
> 
> I honestly can't remember!


dirty bulk? wouldnt i gain a lot of fat then while on cycle? i always eat clean even when im not on cycle just so used to it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I thought you said you stayed lean on cycle? Or did you mean something different, I didn't get the "Greyhound breathe"


----------



## k.o (Mar 25, 2008)

I never skip breakfast i always enjoy breakfast and im hungry when i wake.

first meal every morning is...

90g oats, 50g raisons, 30g almonds with about 3-400ml's of 0.1% fat milk on and a banana cnp whey shake with 300ml of 0.1% fat milk.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah im a hardgainer, fast metabolism, i stay lean enough on cycle, dont retain water, few of my mates do be ****ed off coz me and my brother are the same


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> yeah im a hardgainer, fast metabolism, i stay lean enough on cycle, dont retain water, few of my mates do be ****ed off coz me and my brother are the same


I'de be dirty bulking as much as I could then.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I thought you said you stayed lean on cycle? Or did you mean something different, I didn't get the "Greyhound breathe"


yeah im a hardgainer, fast metabolism, i stay lean enough on cycle, dont retain water, few of my mates do be ****ed off coz me and my brother are the same


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'de be dirty bulking as much as I could then.[/quote
> 
> ill try it out but i actually get ****ed off after eating a dirty meal ha fcukin sad!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Thaught the fasted morning could come in handy if i were to take 200mg dnp around 10pm then didnt eat again until 1pm and get my food in over 9 hrs? Just to try keeping sweaty sides to a minimum as im going to be starting a new job soon and dont want to put people off me! Lol.

I was thinking of doing that or just eating clean all week and using dnp fri and sat each week for a while. Not sure but i want to try dnp at v moderate doses and as conveniently as possable.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

fusion405 said:


> Thaught the fasted morning could come in handy if i were to take 200mg dnp around 10pm then didnt eat again until 1pm and get my food in over 9 hrs? Just to try keeping sweaty sides to a minimum as im going to be starting a new job soon and dont want to put people off me! Lol.
> 
> I was thinking of doing that or just eating clean all week and using dnp fri and sat each week for a while. Not sure but i want to try dnp at v moderate doses and as conveniently as possable.


Wheres the cardio in all this!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Wheres the cardio in all this!


Cardio 20-30 mins hiit or low intensity cross trainer/bike after weights mon-fri, and 1hour walking the dog each evening, plus been doing 3x a week hiit with my mrs and the dog. Not a fan of cardio tbh but needs must. I havent started dnp yet not sure how i will cope with cardio then.

My trainings been a bit crap last fortnight as i was ill but on the up now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

The days we do the running with the dog we dont do the hour walking i may add

And i train fasted 6am but will soon be changing due to job change


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

i do all my training fasted at midday.i will train cardio 5xweek. i then get all my calorie intake in an 8hr window, the first meal of my 8 hrs window is the biggest,about 70% calorie intake and any carbs i eat will be now,my second meal is small and zero carbs. this is a very quick way to lose weight,although i wouldnt advise it to the beginner,you need to be quite conditioned to train with very low energy levels.and its certainly not for an individual trying to build muscle! for weight loss its very good,just be careful,if you dont stick to it the weight will soon pile back on doubly quick.


----------

